# Surf and Turf



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2013)

8609222670_a2af30afa8_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2013






 I HAD to go fishing again last weekend. My cousin caught his 28 pound Lingcod! It had actually grabbed onto another legal Lingcod. We call these "Hangers". This trip I had both my boys with me, and we ended up with 6 Lingcod, and 8 bass.













8608116665_c2ce185e25_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2013






All of our Lingcod were 24"-26" (legal sixe is 22"+) Perfect eating size.













8608170205_50d1eda0b5_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2013






Ended up with (3) 1 gallon bags of fish.













8614806815_121b868854_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2013






Super simple recipe. Lingcod, dill, garlic powder (no salt needed) butter, lemon a bit of paprika for color.













8614809027_daa4dde42e_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2013






A couple rib eyes I injected with Soy Vay Teriyaki sauce. Into the mini running Kingsford blue, and cherry @ 325*













8614809973_f86538deb3_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2013






Boys got to it before I could get a photo!













8614812061_99da0984b4_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 4, 2013






Served the sliced Teriyaki steak and fish over rice with a steamed artichoke! Yumm!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome!!!!

  Craig


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Case,

Your meals are always so creative and awesome....and beautiful!  Sounds like you will be having lots of ling cod fish tacos for a while. Sigh. What a burden. ;-)

A question for you. You mentioned that you injected your rib eyes with teriyaki sauce. Do you use a normal brine injector, or a smaller injection needle?  I've only used my brine injector once, but it left pretty big holes in the meat. It seems like holes left in steak would allow a lot of juice to leak out while grilling? 

Thanks and hope you have a great weekend!
Clarissa


----------



## seenred (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Clarissa,

Thank you! I get tired of the same old thing all the time so we spice it up to keep the cooking fun! Fish wise I hope to have the same problem come halibut season in another month!

I have two different injectors. One is like this one:

http://spitjack.com/product/MEAT-BRINE-INJECTORS/MEAT-INJECTOR-4SH.html

The other is the original cajun one, (BiMart carries these as well as some of the sauces now.)

http://www.cajuninjector.com/cajun-injector-flavor-injectors.html

For this articular cook I used the Cajun one, because the needle is smaller. I normally wouldn't inject, but I thought why not, and the steaks didn't have much time to marinate.

I'd have to say that the stainless injector doesn't get much use, because the needle is to big. The first time I tried to inject hot wings I shot Scarbelly's sauce halfway across the kitchen and all over the ceiling! I went out and bought the Cajun one as soon as I cleaned up my mess (prior to the fiancee coming home!!!).


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Hi Clarissa,
> 
> Thank you! I get tired of the same old thing all the time so we spice it up to keep the cooking fun! Fish wise I hope to have the same problem come halibut season in another month!
> 
> ...


Yeah, the one I have looks just like the first one you posted. I'll swing by BiMart and try and find the smaller one.

 A funny story about your hot wing injection....nice save on getting the mess cleaned up before the fiancee got home!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






(A dancing banana!  I couldn't resist it!)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2013)

Let me tell you the clean up was challenging, vaulted ceilings and all!


----------



## go4abliss (Apr 5, 2013)

LOL....YOU make me want to go again.... But I got to get my boat ready. This month been so busy , Got another suv to tow the boat. The group I took down to Tacklebuster, wants to do it again, but with more family member..


----------



## 05sprcrw (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks fantastic making want to break out the fishing tackle and try for some crappie.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful....now that's a Ling


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

This spring has been a great year for Lingcod. An actual success story in fish management. The Lingcod fishery should remain hot until the end of May. Then it tapers off a bit. But if you know how to target them you can still get your limit! This years spring break was the nicest in over 20 years for them down there. A much needed boost for all the Coastal communities,

Ah Crappie! We have a small reservoir here, Haystack reservoir where a couple kids can fill a five gallon bucket full of Crappie in a hour! Good Pan fryers!


----------



## roller (Apr 5, 2013)

I love Ling both catching and eating and yours looks justgreat...


----------



## jetman (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks Great! Ever had any luck smoking the Lings into something edible, thinking the lean meat may not work too well?

Viking Queen and I will be fishing out of Depoe Thursday & Friday before wooden boat show, we're actively cleaning out the last few vacuum packed Lings out of the freezer from last trip with Lee.

JetMan<<<


----------



## smoke happens (Apr 5, 2013)

Now I really have to get down there and go out with you guys one of these days after seeing ANOTHER trip that was so great...... ughhh


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

Jetman said:


> Looks Great! Ever had any luck smoking the Lings into something edible, thinking the lean meat may not work too well?
> 
> Viking Queen and I will be fishing out of Depoe Thursday & Friday before wooden boat show, we're actively cleaning out the last few vacuum packed Lings out of the freezer from last trip with Lee.
> 
> JetMan<<<


I have smoked rockfish in the past. I found for me that I liked to smoke it longer and turn it into more of a jerky. Also not much salt if any in the brine/rub. The fish is to lean for a bunch of salt mixed in. This weekend I may look at what I have in the freezer and do a smoke and a follow up report. I'm sure that there is some older fish in there that needs to be purged!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> Now I really have to get down there and go out with you guys one of these days after seeing ANOTHER trip that was so great...... ughhh


You certainly do!! Now is the best time, weather permitting. The only months that can be a bit slow for rockfish are late July and August. Fall is another great time for bottom fishing. But right now until end of May is the big inshore Ling btie!


----------



## austinl (Apr 7, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Case,
> 
> Your meals are always so creative and awesome....and beautiful!  Sounds like you will be having lots of ling cod fish tacos for a while. Sigh. What a burden. ;-)
> 
> ...


That's pretty much been my experience injecting anything, lol....


----------

